# What do you guys think of the music?



## MelbaBear (Nov 14, 2017)

I mean the main title song, the one that plays when you go on the AC Pocket Camp website. I really like it!  I can't wait to hear if there's more new music in the game.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 14, 2017)

I turned off the music in the settings menu. It annoyed me so much! I wish that turning off the background music was a feature in New Leaf!


----------



## likalaruku (Nov 14, 2017)

There's new music? I thought it was all recycled from previous games.


----------

